

Ask HN: Can you help me collect great stories that are regularly reposted here? - rayalez

Hi! Sometimes people post awesome stories here, both fiction and nonfiction. They become the sort of thing that many people in this community already know about, yet many new members are not aware of. So they get passed around from person to person, rediscovered and reposted here from time to time.<p>These stories are often about programming&#x2F;technology&#x2F;science&#x2F;AI&#x2F;transhumanism&#x2F;etc, but not always. Mostly they are just about the kinds of things people here really like.<p>Here&#x27;s a few examples so you would know what I&#x27;m talking about:<p>- The case of the 500-mile email<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ibiblio.org&#x2F;harris&#x2F;500milemail.html
</code></pre>
- The Fastest Guys Out There<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wesclark.com&#x2F;burbank&#x2F;sr_71.html
</code></pre>
- Unix Koans<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;catb.org&#x2F;esr&#x2F;writings&#x2F;unix-koans&#x2F;
</code></pre>
- A Bluer Shade of White<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rationalfiction.io&#x2F;story&#x2F;a-bluer-shade-of-white&#x2F;chapter-1
</code></pre>
- Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fanfiction.net&#x2F;s&#x2F;5782108&#x2F;
</code></pre>
I want to make a collection of such stories. Can you share some great links that you know about?
======
gesman
Try:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

------
wesd
There's no speed limit: [https://sivers.org/kimo](https://sivers.org/kimo)

Also similar quesiton:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083921)

